# St Cats ICW Redfish - Video



## work2play (Aug 1, 2017)

The wife and I spent the morning cruising the ICW. Tons of bait, actually found some bulls that cooperated on the jigs. Great day, life is good!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 1, 2017)

Perfect video man! I'll take sunrise on the Georgia coast over any other scenery in the world


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice fishing and very nice Ankona!


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 23, 2017)

Great Video! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice boat.  Good fish.  Haunting song.
SB


----------



## Bass105 (Aug 24, 2017)

Great video.  Love the scenery.


----------

